# Any members under 30?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Just purely out of interest, are there many members under 30 on here?

Have recently taken our new van (2007 Adria Twin) to some CC sites to try it out before heading into Europe / Wildcamping but haven't met anyone within 20 years of us! (I'm 25).

Just wondered if there are any younger members on here you could point me in the direction of? 

That's not to say We've not had pleanty of pleasant evening chatting to people of all ages who are generally less materialistic (have found that people older with an older van don't want to know after they've asked 'have you hired that for the weekend?' and I reply that no it's ours!)



Adam


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Either their too busy working - or out bopping . . . looks like your stuck with us old buggers :wink:


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

I act like a 25 year old


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Addie

We just scrape in under 30.

I'm 29 and g/f is 28 and we are not that far from you in Goole. I was infact just looking at your C2 for sale as g/f's car is on its last legs but not sure as I think she wants a larger one next time (and a wedding).

There aren't that many people our age who have the money available for a luxury purchase like a MH, or have any interest in them i guess.

Enjoy the new van, we do, well when we can. This weekend is the 3rd in a row with weddings, house warmings and family visits that we have not been away in it.


It could be worse, you could get "Have you borrowed your dads MH?"


Ben


----------



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

interesting question, how about a quick straw poll of ages, I'll start, me 55, the missus 46.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

blongs said:


> There aren't that many people our age who have the money available for a luxury purchase like a MH, or have any interest in them i guess.


Hello Ben!

This is actually our third. We had a 2005 Suntor which we did 10,000 miles around Europe in then we part-owned a Ci 694 (which was way too big) and then decided the layout we needed was an Adria Twin.

That said, seriously tempted by a 4x4 Spinter Conversion as we want to go further afield next year to Russia, Kazakhstan etc!

You're welcome to view the C2 or I can pop over with it as I need to go to Goole this weekend. Great car but my girlfriends just got a TT (about 1/3 of MPG of the C2!). Open to offers!

Do you get abroad in your van?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We wish


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Ben!

Now you've made us feel old!

We scrape into the within 20 year bracket as I'm 44 and Angela is 37 - we thought we were youngsters in this game!

Been full-timing for the last 18 months and absolutely love it. I have to say too that although you tend to meet 'older' people in age terms, their outlook on life is much more refreshing than say, a lot of people in their 20's.

We've met so many interesting people from all walks of life that it has enriched our life immensely.

Long life the motorhoming way of life and hope you enjoy it too!

Dean & Angela


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Addie said:


> Hello Ben!
> 
> This is actually our third. We had a 2005 Suntor which we did 10,000 miles around Europe in then we part-owned a Ci 694 (which was way too big) and then decided the layout we needed was an Adria Twin.
> 
> ...


Wow! 3rd one!

This is our 2nd, I did a home conversion the 1st time around on the cheap (very cheap) to see if we liked the lifestyle and then I took the full plunge xmas 2009. I was going to wait and buy for my 30th but then impatience got hold of me and this inflation in the economy at the moment would have reduced my buying power with the money I put in from savings (but mostly the impatience).

We have been to Disneyland so far in each. I have a 4 y/o step daughter so we work around her with the holidays (plus we bought annual passes the 1st time round so got 2 hols for the price of one pretty much). We do get every other weekend when she is with her dad to do other trips though so we have a good balance.

I think we will be keeping this for a long time (touch wood) as the layout suits us with the bunk beds.

Ben


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

We are just the other side of 30, 32 to be exact - now on our 4th van since 2000 when we started motorhoming - however been doing it longer as passengers as the in-laws have had one since my wife was 8!!! We have the opposite problem from you, we keep having to buy bigger due the 3 little un's.

Ben - I dont have the money available to buy, just a good credit rating :lol:


----------



## johnawhiskey (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, I am 32 and my wife is 29 we have a 2007 Rimor Superbrig 689TC which we bought January this year from Southdowns. We get the same 'have you hired it' or 'have you borrowed it for the weekend'.

I had been into VW's for years and with two kids a bigger van was required if we were to carry on enjoying camping as we have done for the last 10 years. I was so shocked at what I got when I sold my VW vans that we started looking at vans 2005 and newer.

We get our use out of the van and next Wednesday depart for Slovinia / Croatia for just under a month, I can't wait!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

johnawhiskey said:


> Hi, I am 32 and my wife is 29 we have a 2007 Rimor Superbrig 689TC which we bought January this year from Southdowns. We get the same 'have you hired it' or 'have you borrowed it for the weekend'.
> 
> I had been into VW's for years and with two kids a bigger van was required if we were to carry on enjoying camping as we have done for the last 10 years. I was so shocked at what I got when I sold my VW vans that we started looking at vans 2005 and newer.
> 
> We get our use out of the van and next Wednesday depart for Slovinia / Croatia for just under a month, I can't wait!


Very jealous of this long trip. We have the complication of my g/f's ex-husband. Although it is good that he likes to have her 5 days out of 14 it causes havoc for adventuring in the MH, well not havoc but i'd prefer longer breaks away at times and for 2 years running have been charging up from Dover at the last minute.

I have just seen your blog as well Addie, I have bookmarked it for the coming weeks to read through. It looks like it has been a fun 2 years.

I have some places on a list i would like to go like Bled, Llubjana etc and then others I have done like Reimes, St Tropez, Monaco that are just good to read about again.

Before doing the previous conversion I was a tent camper and took the car on the France trip down to Monaco.

Ben


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm a bit beyond your age group but have been trying to encourage my kids to consider the motorhoming life (they are 22 and 23).
The reason they give for not being interested is that it is just for older people - now I can show them its not true!

Chris


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Under 30 round the top of each leg but sadly not round the waist


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

The worst thing about being under 30 is insurance.

My girlfriend is 21 but when we did europe the first time she was 19 and I was 23. We managed to get a Policy with Co-Op but coverage for the 'camper' was negligible as it wasn't a proper camper an policy (was legal, just didn't have a good level of internals cover). Was £550 or so for 365 europe cover, recovery etc.

Now with something worth a bit more we need to be careful but it's still a nightmare with most policy's not touching under 30's.


----------



## Fatnose (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm an old 37.

I'd love to be able to sel the house and live in a motorhome fulltime with the dog and two cats.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

Under 30? now when was that?
Suppose I must have been sometime.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Addie said:


> The worst thing about being under 30 is insurance.
> 
> Now with something worth a bit more we need to be careful but it's still a nightmare with most policy's not touching under 30's.


Thats a pity you are finding that - have you tried Safeguard, I have been with them since we got our 1st brand new van in 2003 (me 25, my wife was 24) and at the time the van insurance fully comp was cheaper than our car!!!! £450 for a £24k van at the time vs £500 for a £6k family saloon, work that one out.

Did get a few strange quotes elsewhere but happy with current insurer as it just goes down every year.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

When reading on here before taking the plunge with this MH I read that the biggest regret people had was not buying a MH earlier in their life.

I'm always one for learning from other peoples experience so we went off and bought. 

It should be the perfect holiday for us for many years to come, being brought up with caravan holidays, both of us and g/f parents still use theirs every other week or so, we turned out fine and look forward to taking the kid(s) places.

Next year will be the 1st year of being stuck to school holiday times and I am hoping we will also get a bit of financial benefit compared to flying places, plus a much better overall holiday experience.

Ben


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Under 30*

Surely no one under 30 could have sufficient experience and be mature enough to own a Motorhome.

Has one camped in tents from Bivi's to Frame?
Has one experienced the extremes of weather whist under canvas?
Has one Caravaned ? 
Can one position the "A" Frame to CC standards?
Does one know where to place the table lamp or menorah?
Can one cook a three course meal on a single burner meths stove?
Does one never leave home without the Swiss Army Knife, Whistle, Thermal Blanket, Torch, first aid Kit and Compass.

All essential requirements for Motorhome Ownership.

Steve 30 *2 +


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Under 30*

Surely no one under 30 could have sufficient experience and be mature enough to own a Motorhome.

Has one camped in tents from Bivi's to Frame? *Yes!*
Has one experienced the extremes of weather whist under canvas? *Yes - my favourite place to be is in a tent during a thunderstorm!*
Has one Caravaned ? *Yes, both my girlfriend and I caravanned for 10 years as children*
Can one position the "A" Frame to CC standards? *No, because I see no point in towing a car if you want to tour europe, you want a van big enough to live in but small enough to take anywhere. Or in the case of our Suntor cheeky enough to take it anywhere!*
Does one know where to place the table lamp or menorah? * No table lamps, just LED lighting and a gel battery!*
Can one cook a three course meal on a single burner meths stove? * Yes, although we much prefer to eat the local 'street food'*
Does one never leave home without the Swiss Army Knife, Whistle, Thermal Blanket, Torch, first aid Kit and Compass. *Have all of those except the Thermal Blanket, will have to look into those once my stamina has run out ;-) *


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

pauwilson said:


> Thats a pity you are finding that - have you tried Safeguard, I have been with them since we got our 1st brand new van in 2003 (me 25, my wife was 24) and at the time the van insurance fully comp was cheaper than our car!!!! £450 for a £24k van at the time vs £500 for a £6k family saloon, work that one out.


Yes, we insure with them currently. It's £370 for me and then £550 to add Sophie who is 21. It's also insured separably when it is hired out which is a nice little earner.

Strange, because I've got a 2007 Audi A4 S-line SE which we both are insured on for £330 with Direct Line and Sophie has a 2002 Group 18 Audi TT which costs her £600 as the main driver.

Insurance is just bizarre.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Age*

I have no idea how old I am anymore!

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I certainly couldnt have bought a MH in my 20's but I always wanted one. Im 44 now and was 42 when I finally had enough money to get something half decent.

I find though like when I was into boats that age isnt a barrier as you have a common interest so meet people of all ages doing the same thing as you.


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm in my 60's, but have been known to return to 25 after a few jars on sat nite :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## frogger (Jun 10, 2008)

*30's*

Hi,

We bought our first van when I was 30 a new Laika 3010, we kept that for 2 years before swapping to a Carthago Opus. We always get strange looks and lots of questions about whether it is ours etc. The biggest challenge is to get anyone at a motorhome dealers to acknowledge you... Knowepark win that game by a HUGE margin.

however, this year in France we saw more brits under 30 with vans (largely homemade in the surf resorts) that older travellers.

Try comfort insurance very competetive. we are now 34 and 37
David


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

ahh so there are some more of us out there then! i'm 26, my wife 25. after only ever having owned VW we bought an Adria coral sport last year on a fiat. Had a VW coach built before that.

Usually go camping with friends, so for the most part manage to avoid the "must be your mum and dad's" comments, to which quite often the answer is no, there's is the one next to it!


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Under 30*



Addie said:


> Does one never leave home without the Swiss Army Knife, Whistle, Thermal Blanket, Torch, first aid Kit and Compass. *Have all of those except the Thermal Blanket, will have to look into those once my stamina has run out ;-) *


Really? I'll have to ask Sophie when I see her  
And as the saying goes, you're only as old as the woman you feel


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Addie said:


> Just purely out of interest, are there many members under 30 on here?
> Adam


 I Wish , but as my 92 year fatherinlaw says ." I might be getting old but I still have the same thoughts " !!!!!! ????


----------



## Mouse44 (Aug 23, 2010)

Addie said:


> Just purely out of interest, are there many members under 30 on here?
> 
> Have recently taken our new van (2007 Adria Twin) to some CC sites to try it out before heading into Europe / Wildcamping but haven't met anyone within 20 years of us! (I'm 25).
> 
> ...


It is not till you get a bit older and get the kids of hand most of us can afford MH, we always had caravans till they left home and now they have caravans and wanting a MH but cannot afford one because of the kids (Get the picture)


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Recently returned from France and there appears to be more and more young couples with children. In the past they would have been in caravans.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to be under 30, not sure if Mrs. Eb ever was though. I'm safe, she doesn't read MHF, Alan.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*30year olds*

Hi Adam, we are 12 years in and 48 now. Prior to that we were tuggers from mid twenties. I do though understand what you mean. At 39 we bought a new Hymer and are now on our fourth, yes when you have a motor home the oldies give you some funny looks. If you are feeling really brave, and we think we might be, there is an escorted tour, mostly Italy, with GBPrivilege next year and we think we will be young on it. You could come and lower the average and maybe even get a few other 30s and 40s to come as well.

To be honest when i was your age, I was given a 1 in 10 of living through an operation and didnt think about a motor home. To be honest I wish i had but they were rubbish compared to now.

Phil


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: 30year olds*



PhilK said:


> If you are feeling really brave, and we think we might be, there is an escorted tour, mostly Italy, with GBPrivilege next year and we think we will be young on it. You could come and lower the average and maybe even get a few other 30s and 40s to come as well.


Can I ask, why would you go on an escorted tour of Italy of all places!?

Who are you going with?

Adam


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I could barely afford a car at 25  

Redundancy a couple of years back helped pay off the mortgage, buy a nice car and I've got a couple of very fast, and extremely fast motorbikes that have kept me hovering around the mid thirties (for the past 20 years  )

so now we've got the MH and spent the lad's inheritance before he could squander it :lol:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

im 34, missus 34, 2nd motorhome


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

blongs said:


> We have the complication of my g/f's ex-husband. Although it is good that he likes to have her 5 days out of 14 it causes havoc for adventuring in the MH


I'm not sure if this was meant to read the way it does, but I'll keep an open mind. Tis a modern world afterall.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Blimey,when i was your age,i was out hunting for talent and having a few drinks
How things have changed :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Les


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Phillip said:


> blongs said:
> 
> 
> > We have the complication of my g/f's ex-husband. Although it is good that he likes to have her 5 days out of 14 it causes havoc for adventuring in the MH
> ...


heh heh 8O


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

lifestyle said:


> Blimey,when i was your age,i was out hunting for talent and having a few drinks
> How things have changed :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> Les


Have you seen todays "talent" ?? 

Watch the tv show "Ladette to Lady" and you'll get an idea :lol:


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

In my mind I'm still about 17, but when out running/biking etc my body is clearly now telling me i'm much older than that.

We've just bought 'buster' our first ever MH. I'm 38, hubby is 40 and the reaction from friends has been - what?, why?, have you won the lottery?, that's for old people!

I've always wanted a MH after holidaying in a static caravan on Isle of Arran from age 4 to 20ish. Even as a wee girl i could sense the excitement and freedom and loved watching the MH's of all shapes and sizes arriving, unpacking and being holiday ready within minutes of arriving.

Whatever age, just have fun, live life every day, you don't know when it'll be your last day!

M


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> Blimey,when i was your age,i was out hunting for talent and having a few drinks
> How things have changed :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Don't need to do that, got all the 'talent' I need right here in my Sophie!

I'd much rather tour Europe then spend money on 'going out' and getting blind drunk (we can do that for 5euro on a french passion site with better quality wine!) We did 10,000+ miles / 4+ months around Europe for less than £4k including the money we both lost in the Suntor we bought and then sold when we had finished + insurance etc. Happy days.


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

im 29 gf is 22
bought my ko-tiki 3 months ago. most of my friends peed themselves laughing "thats for old people"!
well they can go out get wasted eat a kebab and spew everyweekend if they want, ive had enough of that. best thing ive ever bought. even selling the car as i never use it anymore. true me and the gf have never met anyone our age or similar on our travels. im in knaresborough 10mins form york. will keep eye out for you.
all the best
steve


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Skar said:


> Phillip said:
> 
> 
> > blongs said:
> ...


Lol maybe it reads wrong, but it was intended to be that we can't get away for as long as I would like and use the 2 weekends at either end of a week as one of them we don't have the little girl. I would be off on a Friday after work then away until the next Sunday if possible but we have to hang around until Monday morning.

Although he does live too close for my liking - the next road at a right angle, and his parents live on the road to the otherside. Who knows how many "cousins" there are in the town too!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I am 44 and although the majority of MH owners seem to be over 55 we still meet up with quite a few that are in their 30s and Forties.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

*only as young as you feel*

although not that young (am 39 hubbie 43 ) our 1st motorhome is on its way soon, i hope!! gonna be hard paying for it but am prepared to giveup wasting my money on the pub and shopping for things i don't need and putting my money into something that will benefit my children (10 & 11) and us with many happy memories. cant do with the stress of flying or camping and am looking forward to meeting young and old on our travels. am hoping that there are lots more people with children as our 2 are looking forward to this soooooo much.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

remember you can enter in your birthday in your profile and it shows your age then on your avatar section in posts


----------



## MJ68 (Aug 20, 2010)

On the continent people are not as mortgage obsessed as we are in the UK, they seem to have less need to 'keep up with the Joneses'. You see far more families in motorhomes in France which was what inspired us to get a piece of the action after considering gites and static caravans. We are not young (41) but our kids are (2 and 3) and felt they were a great age for motorhome holidays as they will find it exciting and obviously have to come on holiday with us and are not bolshie teenagers. It is a shame that there aren't more manufacturers making family friendly budget vans. Ours is supposedly at the budget end....it doesn't seem that inexpensive to me! I think we can learn a lot from France and Southern Europe when it comes to riding out the depression. After the rioting they will settle on a cheap plastic chair in the olive grove or orchard and drink wine as the cicadas chirp or spend 2 hours over lunch with their families. Of course we haven't got the weather for that! We managed it because luckily for us we haven't got a silly mortgage a privilege younger people with even modest houses don't have.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thought I'd give this tread a quick bump, maybe some of our new members might see it


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Quite the opposite Addie! As I am now 30 and 2 days I am officially old and passed it ;-) and will not be allowed to write in this thread anymore ;-)

Ben


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

When we were below thirty our "cough" motor home was a Triumph Spitfire.. We used to go quite regularly to Scarborough, park up for the night on the sea front and wake up in the morning fresh as a daisy.

I/we would end up in hospital after being shoe horned out of the Spitfire now, and waking up fresh as a daisy I would settle for just waking up, that is if I ever got to sleep in the first place..

Some of the best times in our lives though, ah to be young supple (and daft)... :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Ah but rememdber the fun we all had Ray trying to get those twin carbs to spit in unison :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Addie said:


> Just purely out of interest, are there many members under 30 on here?


 8O

Even my three children are over 30! In fact only one of them is under 40,
and she's 39.

It seems really rude and presumptuous of your fellow campers to ask questions or make comments about how you have a motorhome at your age.

Chris


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

*Any members under thirty*

Our three girls sound the same ages as yours ChrisandJohn. :lol:

In the seventies early eighties we lived in Germany and had a Burstner caravan. When we came home on holiday with the children we were always asked the same type of questions Addie, had we hired the outfit, how could we afford so much kit with three little children, aren't you lucky to borrow all the new shiney stuff, from your Dad is it? :roll:

Some people don't realise they are just plain rude and dare I say patronising to. :lol:

Kal and Tony


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I used to be 30, and my wife keeps asking me when are you going to grow up. 

bigfrank3 (61)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Thinking about motor homing below 30, I did go motor homing 47 years ago when I was 17 for 2 years solid as we moved around the country fitting out "Penny Farthing" disco night clubs.

I was a full timer!.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

When I was 17 my old shop fitting foreman had a Thames camper van like this http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...o_DJDA&usg=AFQjCNFLgmQ44LmAoT6MBhwrtoZtosrn1w . I used to have the top left hand bunk, as I was the youngest I had to sit on the engine cover between the front seats as we drove along, no seat belts in those days.
We used to run an extension cable off the job for electricity to run an electric fire to keep warm, and we used to turn the fire on it's back to put a frying pan on it to cook our food..

All I can remember is the first thing I had to do as the lad was find out where the public baths were so we could have a bath at least once a week. :roll:


----------

